# Finished!My C Freccia Celeste*pics*



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Here are the parts list

Deda Newton bar 44cm
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 73 degree stem
Selle Italia SLR
Guizzo zero-setback Carbon post
Dura Ace 7800 group
Tacx Tao cage
Mavic SSC SL's










I finished it last week and have put 200 miles on it it the last several days.It rides amazing.Very agile and "darty".Seems to handle better than my San Lorenzo and is definately stiffer.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*More pics*

img]https://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid202/pa24b5ce733188d64f88115ae55405b82/efe1e788.jpg[/img]


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice. You gotta love Celeste. - TF


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks good. You should have photos taken with the San Lorenzo next to it.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks guys.

I'll try to get pics of the two of them together tomorrow.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Nice mixture of components. I'm almost done with my Freccia Celeste winter project as well (I live in Pittsburgh). I will post next week.


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

*Finished!My C Freccia Celeste*

I have the similar model, but with a carbon rear end and in the 120 Aniversary color scheme. I was very fortunate and won it in a Veloswap raffle in 2004. It's a great bike, handles as good as or better than my 87" Derosa which is now collecting quite a bit of dust these days. I've attached a coupe of pictures. The first one is the day I got it. The next picture is after several upgrades; Eurus wheels a Terry saddle and better tires.


DS


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Bloated,Looking foward to the pics.

Freccia,Must be nice to win an expensive bike.


----------

